# Very strange SSL error with Courier-IMAP (SOLVED)

## Akaihiryuu

Every time I try to connect to my IMAP server with SSL, it fails, and generates this error in /var/log/messages:

```
Jun 26 22:57:46 triforce imapd-ssl: couriertls: /etc/ssl/certs/e1213163.0: No such file or directory
```

This must've been because of something that happened recently, because it worked as of a couple weeks ago (the last time I used it).  I checked that directory and that file does seem to be missing.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Feb  1 19:51 e1213163.0 -> signet_rootca_pem.pem
```

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Nevermind, it really helps to read the directions when re-emerging ca-certificates.  The following command fixed it.

find -L /etc/ssl/certs/ -type l -exec rm {} +

----------

